# Adirondack Scenic Railroad



## supermunk (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello All

just wondering if anybody had any more info on the Adirondack Scenic R.R.
Seems sort of like a neat little thing.

Here's there site:http://www.adirondackrr.com/

Cheers

Supermunk

Sleep,Fly and work with HO


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, I'll have to check into that!! I have a lot of relatives in Lake Placid.

I didn't even know it was there.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've always wanted to get up that way (Lake Placid, etc.) for a little r & r. Now, I can add a little RR to my r & r !

TJ


----------



## supermunk (Sep 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I've always wanted to get up that way (Lake Placid, etc.) for a little r & r. Now, I can add a little RR to my r & r !
> 
> TJ


Great! If you do the trip take some pics of the fleet plz.


----------



## supermunk (Sep 16, 2009)

By the way, I think there are a couple of railway museums near there.
empahsis on i think


----------

